# FS: Tivo Premier with lifetime PLS



## slimjim867 (Sep 20, 2005)

I have a Tivo Premier with Lifetime Subscription that is a couple of weeks less than 90 days old.
It has worked flawlessly and is in perfect cosmetic condition. It has all the original packaging and accessories. As a matter of fact, I never opened the bag of cables and will include them.

Here is the eBay link

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140498041439&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

